# elite?



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Placed my '07 order today.


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

The calm before the storm..  

Things are brewing, methinks


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I couldn't be happier with my Elite Energy. This is one heck of a bow these guys are bulding. I can't wait to see their 07 line! Here is my Energy and a 40 yard group.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

That picture really shows off the new camo. Oh, nice shooting too.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Nice*

But one question...

Isn't this company part of boteck ? looks alot like it and the cam is the binary ?

Just a question.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

charles said:


> But one question...
> 
> Isn't this company part of boteck ? looks alot like it and the cam is the binary ?
> 
> Just a question.


Short answer. No


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

charles said:


> But one question...
> 
> Isn't this company part of boteck ? looks alot like it and the cam is the binary ?
> 
> Just a question.


No, Elite is a separate company. In a nutshell, the engineer who designed the bowtech cams and riser geometry decided to start his own company after disagreements with management. These bows have been further refined and have the advantage of coming stock with Winner's Choice strings and Barnsdale limbs, both considered the best in the industry.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Ok*

I remember now the big thing about the Bowteck limbs... thanks for the information Meleagris1 and yes these bows look good.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

maybee-r said:


> just wondering how much they run and were do you get them .out here we cant seem to get any.


the store here sells bowtech and cant sell elite so i would like to find one


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

maybee-r said:


> the store here sells bowtech and cant sell elite so i would like to find one


call Elite 1-877 50- elite.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

thank you.


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*elite*

a rep came by the local shop. only had two bows. could have sold 15 if he would have had more. only had two e 500 to sell. i tried to buy his personal bow. it was the short one. he would not sell it to me. i figured he could just get another one when he got home. home was only 50 miles. he said he waited a long time for it and wouldn't sell it. this tells me that this company has problems. is there a shortage. if i ordered one how long would it take. if the rep is worried, im really worried. im going to wait to see where this company is going. i would sell every thing i had so more people were shooting my bows. you have to expose a new company. i would want one or two on every 3-d range.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

Actually, Elite is shipping bows with regularity now. We have E-500'S and E-Forces in stock now. I've never seen a bow WOW people like these bows. Sold four yesterday alone. All shot over 320fps, dead quiet and super smooth.


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Awesome bows!I think ELITE will be around for a long time.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

JDES900X said:


> Actually, Elite is shipping bows with regularity now. We have E-500'S and E-Forces in stock now. I've never seen a bow WOW people like these bows. Sold four yesterday alone. All shot over 320fps, dead quiet and super smooth.


:thumb:

Sounds good.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

hmmmmm... ...is my proshop lieing to me?
he said they could no longer order the 2006 line b/c of lawsuit settlement but hopefully will get the 2007 line?


----------



## Justiceforall33 (Mar 30, 2006)

Nobody can get Elite around here... I really want one, any suggestions??


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Call 1-509-529-0626 and ask for Donna:wink:


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

jsasker said:


> Call 1-509-529-0626 and ask for Donna:wink:


I received an email f/ Elite stating they were no longer accepting orders directly from individuals.


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

Zen Archery said:


> hmmmmm... ...is my proshop lieing to me?
> he said they could no longer order the 2006 line b/c of lawsuit settlement but hopefully will get the 2007 line?



The 2007 line will be a completely diff. bow Im thinking. They cant use the Binary Cams, and will have to make a few changes.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Elite*

I read a post where they could use the binary cams and same design basically but the had to change it a little. Words like "limb deflection" and "cam geometry" were used. I bet it will be the same as it is now just with very small angle and design changes to meet the court's decision. I love my E-500, I was a big mathews fan and I guess I still like em, but these bows are 20 fps faster than my mathews and are just as forgiving if not more on the brace height!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocket21 said:


> I read a post where they could use the binary cams and same design basically but the had to change it a little. Words like "limb deflection" and "cam geometry" were used. I bet it will be the same as it is now just with very small angle and design changes to meet the court's decision. I love my E-500, I was a big mathews fan and I guess I still like em, but these bows are 20 fps faster than my mathews and are just as forgiving if not more on the brace height!


:wink: cant wait till the truth comes out!!


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*If you like it so much...*



Meleagris1 said:


> I couldn't be happier with my Elite Energy. This is one heck of a bow these guys are bulding. I can't wait to see their 07 line! Here is my Energy and a 40 yard group.


Why would you shoot at it like that?:wink:

And what bow did you use to shoot at it with?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

charles said:


> But one question...
> 
> Isn't this company part of boteck ? looks alot like it and the cam is the binary ?
> 
> Just a question.


I believe Elite, Bowtech, and Diamond are all one company yes like Hoyt and Reflex. I think.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Slippy Field said:


> I believe Elite, Bowtech, and Diamond are all one company yes like Hoyt and Reflex. I think.


BT and Diamond are the same company, but Elite is a separate company.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> BT and Diamond are the same company, but Elite is a separate company.


Well, Bowtech looks a lot like the Elites but I hear the Elites are pretty sweet.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Slippy Field said:


> I hear the Elites are pretty sweet.


Mine sure is!


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Meleagris1 said:


> No, Elite is a separate company. In a nutshell, the engineer who designed the bowtech cams and riser geometry decided to start his own company after disagreements with management. These bows have been further refined and have the advantage of coming stock with Winner's Choice strings and Barnsdale limbs, both considered the best in the industry.



You mean he got fired. No sugar coating needed. He then came on here and lied about why he got fired and went into a 2 year old tantrum. Then (actually planned earlier before he was fired) Illegally started selling copies of bowtechs for less money as he didn't have to pay to design them all the info he needed was on his laptop. He was also selling back door bowtechs through ebay (against company policy) and even tried (he did sell and some still don't have there money back) to sell private stock in bowtech again ILLEGALLY. He also lied about having in house dipping facilaties and lied about being licenced to produce the binary cams through darton. If this is the type of person you wish to do buisness with so be it. But these actions are as dishonest as they come!:thumbs_do 

Oh yes winners choice are no better than bowtechs strings.
I do have both.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

Zen Archery said:


> hmmmmm... ...is my proshop lieing to me?
> he said they could no longer order the 2006 line b/c of lawsuit settlement but hopefully will get the 2007 line?


No he is not lieing to you rather helping you. There are many here that are still in denial. 

They would have get darton to license them for the binary cam in which archery history already stated that bowtech has exclusive rights to by request of rex of darton.


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

T-LaBee said:


> Why would you shoot at it like that?:wink:
> 
> And what bow did you use to shoot at it with?


He must have used a Bowtech to shoot at it with, after all, he missed.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Northforker said:


> He must have used a Bowtech to shoot at it with, after all, he missed.



Good point!!!!!!


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Why do yall have to turn threads into a put down session? I don't know what the truth is because I am not part of it (the Bowtech/Elite fight). But I am a consumer and I can tell you this, I and others don't like Mathews because most of the owners are straight up JERKS the way they run their mouth and put down other bows. I don't want to be associated with that type of group. So let the bows do the talking and if they are that good next year they will stand tall. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Northforker said:


> He must have used a Bowtech to shoot at it with, after all, he missed.


I'm sure you have never been beat by a guy shootin a Bowtech Huh fantasizer?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

elkreaper said:


> You mean he got fired. No sugar coating needed. He then came on here and lied about why he got fired and went into a 2 year old tantrum. Then (actually planned earlier before he was fired) Illegally started selling copies of bowtechs for less money as he didn't have to pay to design them all the info he needed was on his laptop. He was also selling back door bowtechs through ebay (against company policy) and even tried (he did sell and some still don't have there money back) to sell private stock in bowtech again ILLEGALLY. He also lied about having in house dipping facilaties and lied about being licenced to produce the binary cams through darton. If this is the type of person you wish to do buisness with so be it. But these actions are as dishonest as they come!:thumbs_do
> 
> Oh yes winners choice are no better than bowtechs strings.
> I do have both.


Someone needs a nap!


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Please!!!*

IT IS NOT ONLY THE BOW!! THERE IS A SHOOTER INVOLVED!!! IN THIS SPORT THE BOW IS 40 PERCENT AND THE REST IS LEFT TO THE OPERATOR!!:wink: JUST MY 2 CENTS WORTH!!


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

meanv2 said:


> I'm sure you have never been beat by a guy shootin a Bowtech Huh fantasizer?


Nope meany never have, don't see many of those limbslingers in serious 3D competition, maybe at a rodeo? I hear they sponsor those. 

Speaking of fantasies, you apparently haven't woken up from yours yet, Elite is here to stay.:wink:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

huntnhammer said:


> Why do yall have to turn threads into a put down session?...................................................I and others don't like Mathews because most of the owners are straight up JERKS the way they run their mouth and put down other bows. I don't want to be associated with that type of group.


Anyone else see the irony here?  :wink:


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

elkreaper said:


> You mean he got fired. No sugar coating needed. He then came on here and lied about why he got fired and went into a 2 year old tantrum. Then (actually planned earlier before he was fired) Illegally started selling copies of bowtechs for less money as he didn't have to pay to design them all the info he needed was on his laptop. He was also selling back door bowtechs through ebay (against company policy) and even tried (he did sell and some still don't have there money back) to sell private stock in bowtech again ILLEGALLY. He also lied about having in house dipping facilaties and lied about being licenced to produce the binary cams through darton. If this is the type of person you wish to do buisness with so be it. But these actions are as dishonest as they come!:thumbs_do
> 
> Oh yes winners choice are no better than bowtechs strings.
> I do have both.


This thread is too funny, but im with this guy. I dont understand how all of these guys on this forum can buy a bow from a guy that did all of the above. Granted i dont know the whole story, but have a good idea how it all went down. I dont see how you can buy a bow that wont be allowed to be made after september. Im sure he will come up with some other bows, that could be great. For now im sticking with bowtech, and depending on what comes out this year i may switch to another brand. I just dont think i could buy from a guy that has done what kevin has done.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

mq32hunter said:


> This thread is too funny, but im with this guy. I dont understand how all of these guys on this forum can buy a bow from a guy that did all of the above. Granted i dont know the whole story, but have a good idea how it all went down. I dont see how you can buy a bow that wont be allowed to be made after september. Im sure he will come up with some other bows, that could be great. For now im sticking with bowtech, and depending on what comes out this year i may switch to another brand. I just dont think i could buy from a guy that has done what kevin has done.


I'm with you!!  Never said the bows weren't good. It's funny guys Love their Elites but Bowtech are junk. Hence fantasizers


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

mq32hunter said:


> Granted i dont know the whole story, but have a good idea how it all went down.


I can give you the short version in 2 words .....

















Kate Robinson

:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Northforker said:


> Nope meany never have, don't see many of those limbslingers in serious 3D competition, maybe at a rodeo? I hear they sponsor those.
> 
> Speaking of fantasies, you apparently haven't woken up from yours yet, *Elite is here to stay*.:wink:


Based upon?


----------



## artimac (Aug 11, 2006)

> You mean he got fired. No sugar coating needed. He then came on here and lied about why he got fired and went into a 2 year old tantrum. Then (actually planned earlier before he was fired) Illegally started selling copies of bowtechs for less money as he didn't have to pay to design them all the info he needed was on his laptop. He was also selling back door bowtechs through ebay (against company policy) and even tried (he did sell and some still don't have there money back) to sell private stock in bowtech again ILLEGALLY. He also lied about having in house dipping facilaties and lied about being licenced to produce the binary cams through darton. If this is the type of person you wish to do buisness with so be it. But these actions are as dishonest as they come!


It was brought out in court that he has NOT had this laptop for over a year. In fact.. his ex-wife came to court and testified to this. Not saying that any of the rest is or is not true...but we should have the facts before we post.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

artimac said:


> It was brought out in court that he has NOT had this laptop for over a year. In fact.. his ex-wife came to court and testified to this. Not saying that any of the rest is or is not true...but we should have the facts before we post.


Well regardless (I'd like to see the court transcripts) he had the info for the bows geometry that he got from working at bowtech wether he copied the info on disk or had it on a computer he still got it from bowtech. This IS how he got his bows out so quick and why they are carbon copies.

If kevin would have done something original and used his experiance to build a new bow instead of a copy I would be singing a different tune but however that is just not the case.


----------



## artimac (Aug 11, 2006)

> Well regardless (I'd like to see the court transcripts)


Does this mean that you are questioning me?? You do not believe my statement about what went on in court??


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

artimac said:


> It was brought out in court that he has NOT had this laptop for over a year. In fact.. his ex-wife came to court and testified to this. Not saying that any of the rest is or is not true...but we should have the facts before we post.


There's an ex-wife who can testify to that issue? Sounds like there's ALOT more drama here than meets the eye.....new soap opera: "The Bowyers and the Beautiful"


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

artimac said:


> Does this mean that you are questioning me?? You do not believe my statement about what went on in court??


If you've got them post up! Thats all I'm saying. And if you don't have them- Were you there?

If you don't beleave he got the specs from working at bowtech than you really need to revisit this whole issue. It was even obvious to the judge.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

artimac said:


> It was brought out in court that he has NOT had this laptop for over a year. In fact.. his ex-wife came to court and testified to this. Not saying that any of the rest is or is not true...but we should have the facts before we post.


Yep and there is nothing Illeagal about selling PRIVATE stock anywhere, thats why its called PRIVATE.
Facts are slowly coming out!
I wonder what the haters are gonna come up with when the 07's come out


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

meanv2 said:


> I'm with you!!  Never said the bows weren't good. It's funny guys Love their Elites but Bowtech are junk. Hence fantasizers


I think its got something to do with limb quality!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Based upon?


That's exactly what I'd like to know! Based on what??


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

L-train said:


> I think its got something to do with limb quality!


You have a point there. It's no more incongruous to state the design is good while the execution could be better (Elite fans on Bowtech) than to state the bows are good while the company is rotten (Bowtech fans on Elite).


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

dartman said:


> You have a point there. It's no more incongruous to state the design is good while the execution could be better (Elite fans on Bowtech) than to state the bows are good while the company is rotten (Bowtech fans on Elite).


Well stated


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

L-train said:


> Yep and there is nothing Illeagal about selling PRIVATE stock anywhere, thats why its called PRIVATE.
> Facts are slowly coming out!
> I wonder what the haters are gonna come up with when the 07's come out


My company has the same type of stock and it is non transferable making the sale of it Illegal. 
Which is also why his auction was quickly shut down.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

In the end only time will tell. I don't think things look good No more orders for 06 models being taken in August. Heck that is when bows are being purchased for hunting season. Then the new lineup is to appear in September I guess from what has been said. We will see.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

huntnhammer said:


> Why do yall have to turn threads into a put down session? I don't know what the truth is because I am not part of it (the Bowtech/Elite fight). But I am a consumer and I can tell you this, I and others don't like Mathews because most of the owners are straight up JERKS the way they run their mouth and put down other bows. I don't want to be associated with that type of group. So let the bows do the talking and if they are that good next year they will stand tall. Just my 2 cents.


This my friend is becoming a reality. Company reps need to monitor some of "their" people and remind them of that very fact.

Meanwhile whilst the rest of them bicker I will be out shooting my new bow!:darkbeer:


----------



## Samuel Parker (Jul 12, 2006)

artimac said:


> Does this mean that you are questioning me?? You do not believe my statement about what went on in court??


Since you are quite the expert on the court proceedings, tell us a little about where he admitted he lied about the in house dipping facility.

But, then we are supposed to believe him about the lap top?


----------



## artimac (Aug 11, 2006)

Samuel Parker said:


> Since you are quite the expert on the court proceedings, tell us a little about where he admitted he lied about the in house dipping facility.
> 
> But, then we are supposed to believe him about the lap top?



I NEVER claimed to be an expert. And I was only there during part of the proceedings. Therefore.. if you go back and read what I said, you will see that I only spoke of the one instance.

And that is one thing you CAN BELIEVE. He did not have the laptop then or now. In fact, as stated, it has been a while since it was in his possession. If you say this is a lie, then you are calling me a liar as well as him.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Trying to figure some of you guy's reason for even caring.....It went to court......Elite can and will make bows. Kevin married Kate he got fired and everybody had to leave their respective company's and now the rest of the story! 

I guess we all will wait and see, at least that's what the "veteran's" so to speak are gonna do.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Durocab1 said:


> Trying to figure some of you guy's reason for even caring.....It went to court......Elite can and will make bows. Kevin married Kate he got fired and everybody had to leave their respective company's and now the rest of the story!
> 
> I guess we all will wait and see, at least that's what the "veteran's" so to speak are gonna do.


all elite or bowtech post draw every (warehouse women) who have to whine or complain about the same thing over and over. p.s. last time i look at that kind of thread or post.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

elkreaper said:


> You mean he got fired. No sugar coating needed. He then came on here and lied about why he got fired and went into a 2 year old tantrum. Then (actually planned earlier before he was fired) Illegally started selling copies of bowtechs for less money as he didn't have to pay to design them all the info he needed was on his laptop. He was also selling back door bowtechs through ebay (against company policy) and even tried (he did sell and some still don't have there money back) to sell private stock in bowtech again ILLEGALLY. He also lied about having in house dipping facilaties and lied about being licenced to produce the binary cams through darton. If this is the type of person you wish to do buisness with so be it. But these actions are as dishonest as they come!:thumbs_do
> 
> Oh yes winners choice are no better than bowtechs strings.
> I do have both.


Say whatever you want!...........:wink:

But he got the girl!!!................ :tongue:


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

:mg: :tongue:


monty53 said:


> Say whatever you want!...........:wink:
> 
> But he got the girl!!!................ :tongue:


:mg: :tongue:


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

L-train said:


> Yep and there is nothing Illeagal about selling PRIVATE stock anywhere, thats why its called PRIVATE.
> Facts are slowly coming out!
> I wonder what the haters are gonna come up with when the 07's come out


Dont worry Elkreaper will come up with something!:wink:


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

huntnhammer said:


> Why do yall have to turn threads into a put down session? I don't know what the truth is because I am not part of it (the Bowtech/Elite fight). But I am a consumer and I can tell you this, I and others don't like Mathews because most of the owners are straight up JERKS the way they run their mouth and put down other bows. I don't want to be associated with that type of group. So let the bows do the talking and if they are that good next year they will stand tall. Just my 2 cents.


Mathews?????? You mean Bowtech!!! How many Mathews Avatars and signatures do you see in any Elite thread? If someone is coming into an ELITE thread (which this is by the way!) You can bet your bottom dollar there is a Bowtech avatar or signature involved.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

artimac said:


> It was brought out in court that he has NOT had this laptop for over a year. In fact.. his ex-wife came to court and testified to this. Not saying that any of the rest is or is not true...but we should have the facts before we post.


Heres the words straight from kevins fingers here on at

quote:



I have designed every riser and cam ever sold by Bowtech, including the 06 line of Bowtechs, if this was not true that would be grounds for a lawsuit from Bowtech. 

--------------------------------------------
I have always designed all the risers and cams, and have all my original dxf's to prove it, the origination date is always saved in the file, as well as every time you modify the drawing. 

end quote


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

That Kate sure is something!


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Something?*



Mizzoukispot said:


> That Kate sure is something!


Yep, she is something....

What do you know about her? Is how she looks enough? Do any of you people who are impressed with her...even know her? What has she done that is so impressive? Educate me...please!
Tom


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I can't see what you guys are carrying on about, unless you have shares in Bowtech. If you liked Bowtech's bows, than why wouldn't you like Elite's bows, seeing how, they are designed by the same person. Bowtech's bows will be designed by another person now, time will tell, if they remain different to other bows, or just become another bow.
I have owned three Bowtech bows, I now own an Elite bow, and am expecting my second soon.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

For such a deceitful company as some have painted them, Elite sure does some nice things for fellow archers . . . 

See post #21

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=358462


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*For all you Kate fan's*

My dad once told me something..."now matter how hot you think another woman is, somewhere...somehow...she's pissing some guy off!" That and "I haven't met a woman worth have my [email protected]#!!!" Maybe Kevin found that woman. 

Not saying she's not nice looking but all this is toooooo much. All companies start somewhere and all things are tweaked in a way that can be copied. Sometimes you don't do enough tweaking and you get your short and curly’s pulled. 

Either way, I've shot an Energy and E-500 and like them very much, two small kids are keeping me from buying one at this time. Next tax check and all bets are off. If I had the money I'd buy one this week. 

Josh


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

elkreaper said:


> Heres the words straight from kevins fingers here on at
> 
> quote:
> 
> ...



And using those original dxf's to create an Elite bow will get you sued.


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Meleagris1 said:


> For such a deceitful company as some have painted them, Elite sure does some nice things for fellow archers . . .
> 
> See post #21
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=358462


That is big and nobody brought nor tried to gain anything from this. I know Kate and Kevin are putting everything they have into their business and whatever they were able to do had to be a sacrifice. Good stuff. We here are fighting over my bow is better than yours and this kid has some serious issues. Brings it all into perspective. Maybe this Elite thread can turn around and actually do some good before it gets turned off.


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

My energy is driving tacks. Thanks Kate and Kevin.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

elkreaper said:


> Heres the words straight from kevins fingers here on at
> 
> quote:
> 
> ...


Turn the date back on a PC, create a file and then go to todays date. You've got proof - or do you? Means nothing without other corroborating proof.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> Turn the date back on a PC, create a file and then go to todays date. You've got proof - or do you? Means nothing without other corroborating proof.


Like it or not that was a post by Kevin here on AT. If you look it up it is there.


----------



## elkreaper (Apr 2, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> Turn the date back on a PC, create a file and then go to todays date. You've got proof - or do you? Means nothing without other corroborating proof.


I think I missunderstood what you said.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Mizzoukispot said:


> My energy is driving tacks. Thanks Kate and Kevin.



ditto to that....busted two nocks today..one at 30 grouping broadhead and field point...another at 46....no animal is safe


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Only busted nocks eh, If you would have had a bowtech that would be a busted arrow.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Well that is it for me I don't need either of those lines. Have you guys seen the prices of arrows these days.:wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

mq32hunter said:


> Only busted nocks eh, If you would have had a bowtech that would be a busted arrow.


Dont you mean busted limb:tongue: 
Couldnt pass that one up!


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Is there an Elite website?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BROX said:


> Is there an Elite website?


yes


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

elitearchery.com


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

ultramax said:


> elitearchery.com


Thanks i had just found it before you had posted.Nice looking bows!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BROX said:


> Nice looking bows!


Nice looking CEO too! :tongue:


----------

